# Violation Super Station!



## erics37

It looks like a cupcake.


----------



## 480sparky

FrunkSlammer said:


> *,,,,,*Found a hidden JB today......


How on earth did you find it without a map?


----------



## 99cents

Completely safe. Drywall mud is good insulation.

Why you taking photos of my old jobs?


----------



## 99cents

480sparky said:


> How on earth did you find it without a map?


Discovered during demo no doubt. I found three 664 JB's hidden in a bedroom wall once. Guy who wired it was an engineer. He liked to overdo things. They were behind double drywall.


----------



## 480sparky

Why did you change the color of the box to some sick yellow tint?

C'mon..... we ALL know what color it *really* was..............












:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Dude we don't have blue carlons in the great white north, we have yellow banana boxes. 

It was found because they cut out the drywall to remove the old tile backsplash.. it was hidden under that. There was also a 14/2 in that wall that didn't go anywhere and was live.


----------



## 480sparky

FrunkSlammer said:


> Dude we don't have blue carlons in the great white north, we have yellow banana boxes. ...........


Oh, you silly Canadians. Even have different names for colors. Must be a metric system thing.

Or from a Moody Blues song........:laughing:


----------



## Next72969

Found this the other day


----------



## Big John

erics37 said:


> It looks like a cupcake.


 Delicious!


----------



## Meadow

99cents said:


> Discovered during demo no doubt. I found three 664 JB's hidden in a bedroom wall once. Guy who wired it was an engineer. He liked to overdo things. They were behind double drywall.


why do engineers always feel the need to violate the NEC in the simplist of ways?


----------



## 99cents

The guy who invented banana boxes sold the company to Hubbell. For him, those boxes are green (as in $, not environmentally friendly  ).


----------



## 480sparky

meadow said:


> why do engineers always feel the need to violate the NEC in the simplist of ways?


Architects are worse.


----------



## Meadow

480sparky said:


> Architects are worse.


:laughing: I have to agree


----------



## Kunolop

We were hired to clean up a grow op, they weren't stealing power just needed more power so this is how they got another 200Amps out of their service.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

What the heck is going on there!?


----------



## T&K

Don't need no stinkin LB










Same porch...


----------



## Zog

480sparky said:


> Oh, you silly Canadians. Even have different names for colors.


You mean colours:whistling2:


----------



## Barjack

The switch doesn't do anything, but if you plug the cord into the receptacle, the carriage lights outside the garage turn on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Barjack

Condo renovation. This was found above an accessible soffit. 
These wires were feeding ceiling fans.





































This was inside the wall feeding the water heater.


----------



## gilbequick

Barjack said:


> Condo renovation. This was found above an accessible soffit.
> These wires were feeding ceiling fans.
> 
> This was inside the wall feeding the water heater.


That's some of the worst diy I've ever seen. They didn't even skim through the diy book at hd!


----------



## Barjack

gilbequick said:


> That's some of the worst diy I've ever seen. They didn't even skim through the diy book at hd!


Here is the kitchen receptacle where the fans were fed from:










There were a some changes to the scope and the price of the job after this was discovered!


----------



## 480sparky

Some of the crap I've run across over the years:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## retiredsparktech

Barjack said:


> The switch doesn't do anything, but if you plug the cord into the receptacle, the carriage lights outside the garage turn on! :thumbsup:


That setup was intended to use a plug-in appliance timer, instead of the pricey hard wired timer.
I'm guilty of that same trick, but it was supposed to be a temporary setup.


----------



## Knightryder12

Barjack said:


> Condo renovation. This was found above an accessible soffit.
> These wires were feeding ceiling fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was inside the wall feeding the water heater.


Hey Barjack, this looks like a job I was going to do some design work on. But after we saw what was there we let someone else have it.


----------



## Barjack

Knightryder12 said:


> Hey Barjack, this looks like a job I was going to do some design work on. But after we saw what was there we let someone else have it.


We got the job at bid price, and it went up after we found those surprises. Those wires were connected from a kitchen receptacle and fished out through the soffit into wiremold to the fans. 

No easy way to make it legal. We had money in the bid for demo, and we offered to just delete the fans, but they wanted them functional.


----------



## theJcK

found in Bahamas.. even girlfriend knew it was a big no-no..


----------



## LGLS

theJcK said:


> found in Bahamas.. even girlfriend knew it was a big no-no..


This isn't a violation in the Bahamas.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

It's so the homeless can get power at night to charge their iPhones.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

Oh that's why guys say not to use pointed tip screws on panel covers!


----------



## dspiffy

retiredsparktech said:


> That setup was intended to use a plug-in appliance timer, instead of the pricey hard wired timer.
> I'm guilty of that same trick, but it was supposed to be a temporary setup.


Then what was the switch for?

A hard wired timer is $15.

I once made a patch bay of ~8 duplex outlets above a closet ceiling.


----------



## dspiffy

Barjack said:


> We got the job at bid price, and it went up after we found those surprises. Those wires were connected from a kitchen receptacle and fished out through the soffit into wiremold to the fans.
> 
> No easy way to make it legal. We had money in the bid for demo, and we offered to just delete the fans, but they wanted them functional.


If you're going to wiremold, why not wiremold all the way down to the outlets? I cant figure out what this hack was thinking.


----------



## Barjack

dspiffy said:


> If you're going to wiremold, why not wiremold all the way down to the outlets? I cant figure out what this hack was thinking.


The wiremold came straight out of the soffit to the fan. Everywhere else the wire was fished through the soffit. The top of the wall where outlet was, was accessible from the soffit.


----------



## Barjack

dspiffy said:


> Then what was the switch for? A hard wired timer is $15. I once made a patch bay of ~8 duplex outlets above a closet ceiling.


I wondered the same thing. Maybe the original "configuration" was changed before I got there. 

A proper timer isn't that expensive. 

How much are those materials, the time, and grief involved in making that setup?


----------



## dcb_minded

these were in a liquor store with a high leg setup... someone screwed a screw into the se cable, then just took the screw out, didn't even bother taping it up... also had a 200a service feeding a 100a main... hence the trim down

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcb_minded

AAAAND they used white for the a phase

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcb_minded

Who needs an ic rated ballast? 

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Well first of all I would like to say that it'
's an honor to be a part of the "violation super station". 
I had a lady ask me to remove an existing chandelier to a separate location.
What creativity, hat channel and some speaker wire!


----------



## Barjack

This was found inside of a wall during a house rewire. 

Most of the house is knob and tube except for this.


----------



## Ontario

Saw this in the kid's room when replacing knob n tube wiring in a downtown Toronto home. No idea why people would have confederate flag wallpapers up here in Canada.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Ontario said:


> No idea why people would have confederate flag wallpapers up here in Canada.


Umm, Dukes of Hazzard!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Oklahoma sparky

Ontario said:


> Saw this in the kid's room when replacing knob n tube wiring in a downtown Toronto home. No idea why people would have confederate flag wallpapers up here in Canada.





Wpgshocker said:


> Umm, Dukes of Hazzard! Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app



Now let's see if those Duke boys will be able to get themselves out of this one. "cue Waylon Jennings music"


----------



## The_Modifier

Oklahoma sparky said:


> "cue Waylon Jennings music"


As you wish....:laughing:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0m0hTrtlWM
The Late great Johnny Cash


----------



## FrunkSlammer

I had to do some work at the local fleabag motel.. can't believe the inspector wouldn't pass my craftsmanship!!!  STUPID INSPECTOR!


----------



## dspiffy

FrunkSlammer said:


> I had to do some work at the local fleabag motel.. can't believe the inspector wouldn't pass my craftsmanship!!!  STUPID INSPECTOR!


I got some light bulbs you could use there.


----------



## icemanjc

Here's a couple from some renovations.








I saw this a lot for random exhaust fans throughout a building.








I'm not sure if this picture makes it obvious, but the person who wired the light decided there's no problem with putting a switch on the neutral to the light.


----------



## dcb_minded

That tinfoil should bump up the temperature rating enough!


----------



## 99cents

Came across this today. Sorry, no pics.

GC called me in to fix up wiring for a small kitchen reno. Walls and ceiling were gutted. Handyman did a kitchen reno seven years ago.

Island receptacles were installed in PVC FS boxes with PVC conduit to the basement. Kind of unusual but I'm okay with it. Once in the basement, the handyman had a bullseye to the panel with open joist spaces. Instead, he pulled his cables in the opposite direction of the panel, back up the kitchen wall, across the ceiling to another wall, made a splice in an octagon box which he buried behind drywall, then he went down to the panel.

Basement has since been finished and subpanel is full.

Three wire splits on both sides of the sink with no ground fault protection.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Lol


----------



## Wpgshocker

Uric acid....?
I am sure that the pee rust is adding character!


----------



## A Little Short

Lamp cord is good here because it's for a receptacle that a lamp plugs into!



Should be ok to tap the A/C to this 200A main shouldn't it?



Someone cut your UF cable.....no problem


----------



## madrone48

Rather than just run out the front of the open gutter like the previous guy, he actually used a two-screw in a knockout. Then terminated the other end in a flying splice...


----------



## icemanjc

Saw this today, between the first floor ceiling and the second floor.

Who needs joists anyway? I'm sure the guy who did this was very proud of himself.


----------



## madrone48

Why not just finish cutting it in half? Bet a plumber did that.


----------



## A Little Short

madrone48 said:


> Why not just finish cutting it in half? Bet a plumber did that.


Yep! I've seen them cut a 4-3/4" hole out of a 5" board!:001_huh:


----------



## Ink&Brass

My own basement suite. Upstairs neighbours don't have panel access. The panel receptacle is in a great spot for my roommates countertop dishwasher.


----------



## theJcK

Big K today
pic 2 not really.. pic 3 was on that branch. guess they ran out of boxes.


----------



## denny3992

I have no idea what these lv wires go to? Not 120v on them but in a 4g with 2 other 120v sws...


----------



## knomore

It worked... Kinda.









#12 used to bond the jacuzzi tub to... air.









Missing a lamp base... who steals a lamp base?









Full? 









Inside a air handler









The old 33 strap









Free air 480v inside a plenum at a billion dollar pharmaceuticals facility...









The old cat6 jacket strap

Most of these were done by the same contractor at the same place... Real pros.


----------



## 480sparky

knomore said:


> It worked... Kinda.
> 
> 
> #12 used to bond the jacuzzi tub to... air.
> 
> 
> Missing a lamp base... who steals a lamp base?
> 
> 
> Full?
> 
> 
> Inside a air handler
> 
> 
> The old 33 strap
> 
> 
> Free air 480v inside a plenum at a billion dollar pharmaceuticals facility...
> 
> 
> The old cat6 jacket strap
> 
> Most of these were done by the same contractor at the same place... Real pros.




Can you make those shots any larger?..... They still don't fill up my 96" monitor. :laughing:


----------



## Big John

I really like the 1900 box pumped full of silicone. Seeing what curing silicone will do to copper splices, I'd love to know what those conductors look like.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

Knomore I think you posted in the wrong thread this isn't the tips and tricks section! Hahaha


----------



## knomore

Big John said:


> I really like the 1900 box pumped full of silicone. Seeing what curing silicone will do to copper splices, I'd love to know what those conductors look like.


No clue. I closed that air handler and told the tech we would have to replace everything if they wanted it fixed... Then I left.


----------



## knomore

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> Knomore I think you posted in the wrong thread this isn't the tips and tricks section! Hahaha


I don't know who did these only who they worked for when they did them... I worked for the same company for a while and left in a hurry after seeing the "quality" job they were doing. I don't need my reputation tarnished with crap like that.


----------



## Wpgshocker

This is a nice kitchen Reno. New microwave and range hood, no problem!


----------



## zac

I sure hope they taped that receptacle up. Might not want to tap on that while your head is enclosed in that cabinet!


----------



## Wpgshocker

zac said:


> I sure hope they taped that receptacle up. Might not want to tap on that while your head is enclosed in that cabinet!


No worries, there is one 3 1/2 " deck screw into the drywall to hold it together. The box is also doubling as a clip.


----------



## zac

Classic hackery!


----------



## aftershockews

Had dinner yet?


----------



## electricalperson

This was found in a school zone light on a sidewalk in New Bedford Massachusetts. I emailed the city over this and they said they passed it on to the department head. A month later its still like this .


----------



## Jhellwig

aftershockews said:


> Had dinner yet?


Roaches?

I have had roaches fill a start stop station so full that when the stop button was pressed it wouldn't come back out because the baby dead ones filled the contact.


----------



## aftershockews

Jhellwig said:


> Roaches?
> 
> I have had roaches fill a start stop station so full that when the stop button was pressed it wouldn't come back out because the baby dead ones filled the contact.


Yes roaches. When I pulled the plate loose, they pulled it back close.


----------



## Wirenuting

Jhellwig said:


> Roaches? I have had roaches fill a start stop station so full that when the stop button was pressed it wouldn't come back out because the baby dead ones filled the contact.


When ever I install gear in kitchens I like to put some Perma-Gun into the pipe. Keeps them critters out.


----------



## papaotis

aftershockews said:


> Had dinner yet?


man, you are sick! thats what i like about you!:laughing:


----------



## knomore

If I saw roach poo all over something I would pack up my balls and leave. The customer can clean that crap up before I touch it.


----------



## aftershockews

knomore said:


> If I saw roach poo all over something I would pack up my balls and leave. The customer can clean that crap up before I touch it.


Are you your own boss?


----------



## Jhellwig

knomore said:


> If I saw roach poo all over something I would pack up my balls and leave. The customer can clean that crap up before I touch it.


I used to work at one of the larger corn syrup producing plants in the country. You wouldn't make past the door of any of the buildings with that attitude.

**** roach city.


----------



## gnuuser

knomore said:


> If I saw roach poo all over something I would pack up my balls and leave. The customer can clean that crap up before I touch it.


 i dont blame you a lot of people are allergic to them
me included


----------



## aftershockews

aftershockews said:


> Had dinner yet?


This is a duplex that I am working on. One side is fine although there are issues I cannot solve without removing sheetrock.
The other side, cough cough. We got issues. I am going to be doing a bit of attic work to fix this crap. A 15 amp breaker in the main panel shuts off half the lighting and all of the receptacles minus the kitchen.
There is a 10/3 al in the attic fired up that does not connect to anything.

I spent 4 hrs there today just to figure out what was going on.
I go back Tuesaday to try and correct it all.


----------



## aftershockews

That should keep the connections dry.


----------



## Ontario

Wpgshocker said:


> This is a nice kitchen Reno. New microwave and range hood, no problem!
> View attachment 38458


----------



## wildleg

aftershockews said:


> Yes roaches. When I pulled the plate loose, they pulled it back close.


I like building new restaurants, but man I hate working in old ones.


----------



## aftershockews

wildleg said:


> I like building new restaurants, but man I hate working in old ones.


I deal with a lot of service calls in low income areas. I have had roaches in my house before and them things are quick.
I go to some of these service calls and these roaches must have never had to run cause it seems like they just move around like nothing is going on. 
I am waiting for one day to get a pic of a few of them carting away with one of my tools.


----------



## Crockstar444

if I posted all the crap ive found over the years, this site might crash! The one above does look like a dandy though.


----------



## A Little Short

Crockstar444 said:


> if I posted all the crap ive found over the years, this site might crash! The one above does look like a dandy though.


The one above? Which one?
This is post 85 and there is a lot of "aboves"!:laughing:


----------



## Crockstar444

A Little Short said:


> The one above? Which one?
> This is post 85 and there is a lot of "aboves"!:laughing:


I Stand Corrected, ThE Dandy I Was Referring To Was The Thhn Bare I A Plenum. Pardon My Newbness, Should Have Quoted?


----------



## bartstop

I love this thread.


----------



## aftershockews

And this is common in parts around here.


----------



## Chris1971




----------



## MTW

Tennessee should be separated from the United States and declared its own third world country.


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


> The east coast should be separated from the United States and declared its own third world country.



Fify.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bad Electrician

Old school electric work and I do mean old school this is on the 1st African American Public School in my county.


----------



## A Little Short

MTW said:


> Tennessee should be separated from the United States and declared its own third world country.



:sleeping::sleep1::boxing:


----------



## MTW

Chris1971 said:


> Fify.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MTW

A Little Short said:


> :sleeping::sleep1::boxing:


:laughing:


----------



## NoSparkSparky

This thread is giving me nightmares.. and I see enough at work. Too bad I lost the pictures, but I once had to fix a house with wood paneling (no drywall), where all the wiring was done in..... SPEAKER WIRE.. no boxes,devices screwed to wood. I managed to refish almost everything. and where I couldnt.... sigh....wiremold. thankfully it was just a small cabin, and not huge.. still took me quite a while to make everything legal, since it was essentially a rewire via fishing ... I still wake up screaming.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

lol speaker wire!

And it was probably fine for a couple decades like that.


----------



## RubyTuesday




----------



## NoSparkSparky

Does that count as secured? 

Hopefully that was done before they put the wire in the pipe.


----------



## aftershockews




----------



## aftershockews




----------



## aftershockews

Just a few I ran across this morning.


----------



## wyork

Came across this gem today


----------



## jeffmoss26

Wow...


----------



## oldtimer

*Duct Tape ?*



wyork said:


> View attachment 39917
> View attachment 39918
> View attachment 39919
> View attachment 39920
> View attachment 39921
> 
> came across this gem today


 I Love It !


----------



## Meadow

aftershockews said:


> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/A...TERSHOCK/WP_20141112_002_zpse18d8b4f.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/A...TERSHOCK/WP_20141112_003_zpsd7cfe6f7.jpg.html


 

 Its worse than I thought.:laughing::laughing:

On the bright side as long as nothing is used at once it should hold.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Is that speaker wire ?


----------



## duque00

Hmmm UL Approved?

Found this in my local hospital.....


----------



## wyork

Monkeyboy said:


> Is that speaker wire ?



Yes it was


----------



## Chris1971

Good job dish installer.💩


----------



## readydave8

*City Park Christmas Lights Wiring*

These pictures were right beside walking trails and playground:


----------



## Monkeyboy

readydave8 said:


> These pictures were right beside walking trails and playground:


Must have been city workers (landscapers ).


----------



## aftershockews

I guess the only violation here was using a 3.5" pancake to support the ceiling fan. But it looks like the support failed from the screws supporting the pancake.


WP_20141213_001 by aftershock465, on Flickr

I stopped by this job to correct a HI inspection stating that a light switch in the kitchen was causing the breaker to trip.

I wonder why?


WP_20141213_002 by aftershock465, on Flickr


----------



## MTW

Did the OP actually call it a "Violation Super Station"????? Super Station? Really?


----------



## Meadow

MTW said:


> Did the OP actually call it a "Violation Super Station"????? Super Station? Really?


Yes he did :laughing:


----------



## Pharon

Found this at work today. New construction. Trapeze-mounted 15kVA transformer in an emergency closet.

I don't know whether to laugh, cry, or just be flat out impressed that they were able to make the connections work.


----------



## ponyboy

Pharon said:


> Found this at work today. New construction. Trapeze-mounted 15kVA transformer in an emergency closet.
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh, cry, or just be flat out impressed that they were able to make the connections work.



I'm impressed


----------



## daks

Yes that is the end of a fixture IN the drywall...
Yes that is drywall compound over the ends of the fluorescent tubes.
Yes the light was live. 
Yes it WORKED!

and finally.

Yes I laughed very hard when I saw that.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

It's always those damn plumbers


----------



## aftershockews

Went to a house to lower a dryer receptacle today. 30 amp 4 wire flush mount. Cord on the dryer was 4 wire also.

Turn off the breaker and begin my work. Circuit wired in 10/2 romex. Ground wired connected to ground terminal on the receptacle, Black connected to 1 hot, white connected to the other.:001_huh:. Neutral terminal empty.

On the floor I see a 3 wire cord, I guess that was the cord on the dryer. I am glad the bonding strap at the dryer was still installed.

Lowered the receptacle, installed a 3 wire, re installed the 3 wire cord.

Just shaking my head the whole time.


----------



## Meadow

aftershockews said:


> Went to a house to lower a dryer receptacle today. 30 amp 4 wire flush mount. Cord on the dryer was 4 wire also.
> 
> Turn off the breaker and begin my work. Circuit wired in 10/2 romex. Ground wired connected to ground terminal on the receptacle, Black connected to 1 hot, white connected to the other.:001_huh:. Neutral terminal empty.
> 
> On the floor I see a 3 wire cord, I guess that was the cord on the dryer. I am glad the bonding strap at the dryer was still installed.
> 
> Lowered the receptacle, installed a 3 wire, re installed the 3 wire cord.
> 
> Just shaking my head the whole time.


Those pictures would have been awesome :laughing:


----------



## A Little Short

aftershockews said:


> Went to a house to lower a dryer receptacle today. 30 amp 4 wire flush mount. Cord on the dryer was 4 wire also.
> 
> Turn off the breaker and begin my work. Circuit wired in 10/2 romex. Ground wired connected to ground terminal on the receptacle, Black connected to 1 hot, white connected to the other.:001_huh:. Neutral terminal empty.
> 
> On the floor I see a 3 wire cord, I guess that was the cord on the dryer. I am glad the bonding strap at the dryer was still installed.
> 
> Lowered the receptacle, installed a 3 wire, re installed the 3 wire cord.
> 
> Just shaking my head the whole time.


So what did you use for the "3 wire"?


----------



## aftershockews

A Little Short said:


> So what did you use for the "3 wire"?


----------



## A Little Short

aftershockews said:


>


That's a nice one!
But I was meaning what did you use for the wires/conductors?
You said it had 10-2 NM did you just connect that back?


----------



## aftershockews

A Little Short said:


> That's a nice one!
> But I was meaning what did you use for the wires/conductors?
> You said it had 10-2 NM did you just connect that back?


I spliced 10/3 in a JB.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

aftershockews said:


> I spliced 10/3 in a JB.


Say huh?


----------



## aftershockews

mcclary's electrical said:


> Say huh?


I had to lower the existing receptacle. Yes, it is wired in 10/2 with bare ground. I know that was never legal. I used 10/3 with a bare ground in a JB splice but capped off the ground, used the insulated neutral to connect to the 3 wired receptacle in the box I installed at a lower height.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

aftershockews said:


> I had to lower the existing receptacle. Yes, it is wired in 10/2 with bare ground. I know that was never legal. I used 10/3 with a bare ground in a JB splice but capped off the ground, used the insulated neutral to connect to the 3 wired receptacle in the box I installed at a lower height.


If you ran 10/3 then , why are you using a3 wire cord? If you just tapped it into the 10/2, then it is still a violation.


----------



## aftershockews

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you ran 10/3 then , why are you using a3 wire cord? *If you just tapped it into the 10/2, then it is still a violation*.


Bingo.


----------



## Chris1971




----------



## theJcK

At retired PoCo mans house.. his handy work. Multiple flying splices in his basement/attic lights but honestly they were taped better than I could do.


----------



## Meadow

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you ran 10/3 then , why are you using a3 wire cord? If you just tapped it into the 10/2, then it is still a violation.


Seriously, its a technical violation, what worse could happen over SEU?


----------



## nickelec

I have the best one









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## IEC

nickelec said:


> I have the best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


"Conductor tap rule? Oh. I thought you said, conductor _self_tap rule. My bad. Have any 33 on you?"


----------



## readydave8

can't seem to get to page 4


----------



## A Little Short

readydave8 said:


> can't seem to get to page 4


Turn 90° at page 3!


----------



## Jay82304




----------



## Jarp Habib

nickelec said:


> I have the best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


 
Ugh, horrible. I can't believe they did such a bad job lining up the strip under that blue wire nut.

Everything else looks pretty good though, a real top notch job. Tap notch.


----------



## Jaker126

nickelec said:


> I have the best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I saw this picture posted up at my local MCnaughton mckay in Flint, MI!
I laughed my butt off at it


----------



## Jaker126

A frat house in my home town recently caught fire for a completely un-related matter, but I'm surprised some of this electrical handy work didn't cause it to burn sooner!

Someone wanted to mount a boob light in place of an existing can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow

Jaker126 said:


> Someone wanted to mount a boob light in place of an existing can.


Pics or it never happened :thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow

Jaker126 said:


> I saw this picture posted up at my local MCnaughton mckay in Flint, MI!
> I laughed my butt off at it



Who snapped that pic, I am now seeing it everywhere?


----------



## Jaker126

AcidTrip said:


> Pics or it never happened :thumbsup:



Can you not see the pic? I am trying to figure out this tapatalk thing, so I may not have uploaded it correctly, but I can see it on my screen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve

a_ boob_ light.....? :blink:~CS~


----------



## Meadow

Jaker126 said:


> Can you not see the pic? I am trying to figure out this tapatalk thing, so I may not have uploaded it correctly, but I can see it on my screen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I want to see the boob light!


----------



## daks

AcidTrip said:


> I want to see the boob light!












or


----------



## Meadow

daks said:


> or


I might just buy the first one :laughing:


----------



## John

nickelec said:


> I have the best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


actually that is my picture i posted it a couple years ago....be careful what you post.:whistling2:

the story of this is that the homeowner did this . the wire was connected to a bell to let the homeowner know when the POCO power came back on. there was panel cover tranfer switch lockout and they wanted to know when to transfer it back.


----------



## jezzah

Barjack said:


> View attachment 37245
> 
> 
> This was found inside of a wall during a house rewire.
> 
> Most of the house is knob and tube except for this.


Sorry for the newbness, 1st year apprentice here.. but "knob and tube"??


----------



## Barjack

jezzah said:


> Sorry for the newbness, 1st year apprentice here.. but "knob and tube"??


It's an early wiring method.

Individual conductors, NOT multiconductor cables are run throughout the structure. There is usually no equipment ground to speak of either.

The wires are kept off of the wood framing using porcelain "knobs", that look much like the insulators on utility poles.

The wires run through the wood framing with porcelain "tubes".

Found this pic online:










In my area, most people cannot get homeowner's insurance if they own or wish to buy a house with this type of wiring.


----------



## redblkblu

To add to that a lot of the knob and tube wired houses had switched neutrals. It shuts the lights off just fine but if you have to work in a box to say change a light fixture you'd have to be aware of it. If you just shut the switch off instead of taking out a fuse or shutting off a breaker then there is still a live wire in that box because the switch is breaking the neutral instead of the hot like you'd normally see.

Always always always check things with a meter.


----------



## canbug

Another tip about old wiring, twice in 30 years while working in blgs built in the very early 1900s, I have run across GREEN wire as the panel feeders. Colour doesn't guarantee anything. Always check before you work on any wire.....

Tim.


----------



## Meadow

John said:


> actually that is my picture i posted it a couple years ago....be careful what you post.:whistling2:
> 
> the story of this is that the homeowner did this . the wire was connected to a bell to let the homeowner know when the POCO power came back on. there was panel cover tranfer switch lockout and they wanted to know when to transfer it back.


Do you have a link to the thread?


----------



## Kyrton

Because we like to wash our hands while servicing the panel.


----------



## daks

canbug said:


> Another tip about old wiring, twice in 30 years while working in blgs built in the very early 1900s, I have run across GREEN wire as the panel feeders. Colour doesn't guarantee anything. Always check before you work on any wire.....
> 
> Tim.


 Old wiring? 


Hard to tell what is going on in this box, but as soon as I see a taped wirenut... and all the neutrals bundled with an IG system, I start to check for more hackery, before I dig further... 









Oh I guess red is the old code standard for isolated ground systems, 









Looking back in those nice spaghetti bowl 4x4's you now know that red is sometimes bond, and sometimes power. :blink:

'Tards cheeped out on IG BX, and could not even splurge for some green shrinktube or tape. :no: 

And this is in a Bank...


----------



## ce2two

Ink&Brass said:


> My own basement suite. Upstairs neighbours don't have panel access. The panel receptacle is in a great spot for my roommates countertop dishwasher.


PEX plumbing, IMHO 100% crapola ....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Managed to snap a picture of the best one that I've found so far. So many violations in one picture. Couldn't even fit them all. Yes, what you assume about the tandem is correct. :laughing:

I'll let you find my favorite on your own.


----------



## V-Dough

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Managed to snap a picture of the best one that I've found so far. So many violations in one picture. Couldn't even fit them all. Yes, what you assume about the tandem is correct. :laughing:
> 
> I'll let you find my favorite on your own.


 
Neutrals and bonds on the same bar?!
A 14/3 romex hooked up to a tandem breaker... Thats a classic.
Can't spot any more


----------



## Forge Boyz

How exactly did they get that QO breaker in there?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Forge Boyz said:


> How exactly did they get that QO breaker in there?


That was the best part lol. I wouldn't have thought it was possible.

They apparently clipped the rear clamp around the retention bracket without breaking the plastic surprisingly. Then had the buss bars resting on the outside tabs on the breaker. Looked like the buss may have been bent in a little probably from forcing the breaker in.


----------



## readydave8

HI missed add-on closet lites wiring method (probably because it was not a double-tap).

The wire looked like doorbell wire but was stranded. Went thru wall into closet, followed trim and than back thru wall to switch recessed in bedroom, then up to bullet lite mounted with drywall screw.

The other closet had the same thing but with lampcord and electrical tape, this one was insulated with scotch tape.


----------



## wcord

Where else can you change fuses while taking a p##s


----------



## sparky341

They didn't want to take the cover off to remove wires from breakers, and yes that is SO cord going in the bottom left with no cord connector!


----------



## sbrn33

sparky341 said:


> They didn't want to take the cover off to remove wires from breakers, and yes that is SO cord going in the bottom left with no cord connector!


I've done that in a temp situation. I see no big deal. Do it the next time your in there. Is it dangerous?


----------



## sparky341

Yes, I would do it in a temp situation too, but someone did this and walked away no telling how long ago. Just sloppy. Was in the panel for something else today. That's all cleaned up now.


----------

